# Don't go to



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

a certain large chain sporting goods store in Dublin if you are looking for worm hooks. Through my own carelessness, I lost a tackle box with at least $500 worth of gear. I was planning a shopping spree today to replace it. I started in the first isle and encountered a bunch of equipment with no prices or UPC bars on the peg&#8212;had to get a kid to scan it for me. I moved to the next isle for sinkers and hooks&#8212;I found about thirty empty pegs of Gamakatus. I found one small pack of red 2/0 Owners. There were virtually no standard 2/0 to 4/0 worm hooks to be found. I found a pack of 1/8 oz bullets&#8212;no 1/16 or 1/32. About that time I started to quietly bitch and another guy came over from the other isles I had not yet been to and said he struck out on the first three things he was looking for too. One of the workers said they were sorry. I agreed and went to Gander Mountain and dropped over $400. 

This store has always been bad at restocking in mid-season, but geez&#8212;it&#8217;s only April.


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> a certain large chain sporting goods store in Dublin if you are looking for worm hooks. Through my own carelessness, I lost a tackle box with at least $500 worth of gear. I was planning a shopping spree today to replace it. I started in the first isle and encountered a bunch of equipment with no prices or UPC bars on the peghad to get a kid to scan it for me. I moved to the next isle for sinkers and hooksI found about thirty empty pegs of Gamakatus. I found one small pack of red 2/0 Owners. There were virtually no standard 2/0 to 4/0 worm hooks to be found. I found a pack of 1/8 oz bulletsno 1/16 or 1/32. About that time I started to quietly bitch and another guy came over from the other isles I had not yet been to and said he struck out on the first three things he was looking for too. One of the workers said they were sorry. I agreed and went to Gander Mountain and dropped over $400.
> 
> This store has always been bad at restocking in mid-season, but geezits only April.


There was a guy recently talking about starting up his own bait/tackle shop...the above is the reason I would support such.


----------



## kiletravis09 (Jan 3, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> a certain large chain sporting goods store in Dublin if you are looking for worm hooks. Through my own carelessness, I lost a tackle box with at least $500 worth of gear. I was planning a shopping spree today to replace it. I started in the first isle and encountered a bunch of equipment with no prices or UPC bars on the peg&#8212;had to get a kid to scan it for me. I moved to the next isle for sinkers and hooks&#8212;I found about thirty empty pegs of Gamakatus. I found one small pack of red 2/0 Owners. There were virtually no standard 2/0 to 4/0 worm hooks to be found. I found a pack of 1/8 oz bullets&#8212;no 1/16 or 1/32. About that time I started to quietly bitch and another guy came over from the other isles I had not yet been to and said he struck out on the first three things he was looking for too. One of the workers said they were sorry. I agreed and went to Gander Mountain and dropped over $400.
> 
> This store has always been bad at restocking in mid-season, but geez&#8212;it&#8217;s only April.


Im not trying to be mean or anything but i work at a certian chain that deals with fishing merch and ppl like u make it hard to get through the day. You come in and complain because other people r buying the things u want and we dont have it as if the whole world revolves arounf ur fishing schedule. Its fishing season! If you r going to complain dont complain to the 16 year old working there either its n ot his fault complain to the managers. The store i work at doesnt even know what is coming in untill the truck arrives. So again im not trying to b a downer but complaining about things like this is very irratating. I am glad u got stocked up again lol happy fishing


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

kiletravis09 said:


> The store i work at doesnt even know what is coming in untill the truck arrives.


This does not give me any confidence to shop your store... In my limited retail experience I thought all head department managers were responsible on ordering items for said departments.. Under my understanding of the situation: each time a bar code was scanned during purchase, it logs the item in a spreadsheet that each manager can review to see which items are in demand, and which items aren't.. Some of the programs even re-order automatically so popular items remained stocked.. This saves a large chain money by only ordering items that move, and not wasting money stocking or over stocking items that have a long shelf life....

That being said, I know exactly what large chain ST is talking about.. It easily has the worst fishing section in the history of sports stores. I've been there countless times pre-season, during season, and winter.. Each time it's a mess, and items are limited...


----------



## Smead (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, one despises those nuisance customers with $400 to spend.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

This is why I'd pay a little extra at Fisherman's Warehouse or R&R....at least they have a stock and appreciate and help the customers if needed....

In my retail experience, you NEVER know which customer is getting ready to drop $$$$$$$$$$. Looks don't mean anything and it's usually the person you'd least expect. So, you treat ALL of them with courtesy and appreciation.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

kiletravis09 said:


> Im not trying to be mean or anything but i work at a certian chain that deals with fishing merch and ppl like u make it hard to get through the day. You come in and complain because other people r buying the things u want and we dont have it as if the whole world revolves arounf ur fishing schedule. Its fishing season! If you r going to complain dont complain to the 16 year old working there either its n ot his fault complain to the managers. The store i work at doesnt even know what is coming in untill the truck arrives. So again im not trying to b a downer but complaining about things like this is very irratating. I am glad u got stocked up again lol happy fishing


I worked in the restaurant business for over 15 yearswaiting and managing. I have dealt with every type of customerplenty of drunks too. Trust mepeople are a lot worse in restaurants than they are in retail. Anyway, thats why I went back to school and found something else to do. Guess whatits stressful too. I was not happy, but I did not abuse anyone. 

Sorry if dealing with customer complaints is a downer for you, but you are being paid to be on the frontline of a business that is not holding up its end. That is not the customers fault. There are ways to track inventory and order accordingly. If you cant satisfy, you lose businesssimple as that. 

I have spent thousands of dollars in that store and the one they bought out. Ive endured and understood that you cant always have everything to satisfy a fisherman, but were talking about staples of the trade here. Last year, I started to drive the extra miles to GM when I could not find what I wanted. After yesterday, Ive got a GM credit card.

Yes, I have forwarded my concerns to the management.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Your thread title says it all..................."don't go".

Unless of you need t-ball gear or golf stuff. 

I drove a good 30 minutes east yesterday to find what I was looking for. Now, that's a sporting goods store!


----------



## sporto (Jun 7, 2005)

Former Galyans employee here and I can't stand Dick's stores, what makes or breaks a good store is the people working in them and I've never been to one where anyone in the "lodge" knew anything about any type of fishing and nothing is EVER priced right....


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

kiletravis09 said:


> Im not trying to be mean or anything but i work at a certian chain that deals with fishing merch and ppl like u make it hard to get through the day.


Cry me a river! I bet you B!^ch and whine when Toys R Us doesn't have the video game your looking for!


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

I have done my stint in retail and for probably the best "big box" retail stores there is. Like previously said, there is a very detailed and sophisticated inventory system in place that is "supposed" to track what is being sold and what needs to be stocked. Taking that I have had the same problem at the 1 in Easton I guess Dick's forgot that memo. Now on the plus side the Dick's near me does have a couple of guys or seem to be pretty knowledgeable but that don't me squat when they can't give u the product u need or is asking about. But I won't totally turn my back on Dick's b/c of being a little league football coach that store comes in handy during the season. Plus, I get a lot of the shoes I wear from there b/c nobody knows they carry them. But I just don't shop there for my fishing supply. GM is okay but I prefer either BPS, Buckeye Outdoors, and Old Dutchman.


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

What I've learned in 8 years of fishing in Columbus:

Go down to R&R to support a good local bait shop that stocks what fishermen need!

OR

Drive the extra "X" mintues to Hilliard-Rome Rd.




IMO- This "unmentioned" store does not consistantly stock what a central Ohio fisherman needs. Nor do they care.


----------



## Buckeye_Sam (Jun 6, 2005)

I spent 15 years in retail management in several different types of big box stores. It's not rocket science. Provide customer service and _have in stock what your customers want to buy_. Fail on either one of those in a big way and not only do you lose customers, but those customers will go out of their way to tell everyone they know about it. 

Unfortunately in the big chains the inventory management system will be mostly automated with little input or control at the store level. You can't blame store personnel, or even store management. But there will be no doubt that they track fishing dept sales and can see what the numbers are telling them. Question is, what will they do about it.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't believe they sold all those hooks. I went to the Hilliard store and the same thing on the Gamies. It's hard for retail stores to have what you need all the time but come on NO HOOKS! I like going to local bait shops but can not always get what you looking for also. I guess it's going to be all online shopping for now on. If it's not on backorder,lol


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Yeah, sorry kiletravis09, but you're missing what it means to be in business. I spent 5 years in retail & 7 years in restaurants, but it's been the same the last 10 years in the business world, only business customers are much less forgiving. It's your job to not only deal with that, but try to ease that customer's disappointment. No one's forcing you to offer us a service and take our money. It's your decision. It's hard to see it from that perspective when you start out as a clerk, but you're still representing that company and if you're not willing to do so, then you're in the wrong place.


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

its the weekend rainy day not fishing take 2 hour or less drive down to wheeling and hit cabelas and stock up everything ive ever needed better then bass pro shop too take the kids because it is deff a tourist attraction take your friends and hit the casino something


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

jcotsmallie said:


> its the weekend rainy day not fishing take 2 hour or less drive down to wheeling and hit cabelas and stock up everything ive ever needed better then bass pro shop too take the kids because it is deff a tourist attraction take your friends and hit the casino something


Now there's the smartest post I've read in this thread!


----------



## mossboss (Aug 3, 2005)

I buy 50% of my stuff online from tackle warehouse.They have never let me down on a out of stock item.They have it all and you pay no tax.Buckeye outdoors is great if I'm out that way as well.I wish they would build a bass pro or cabelas at 71 & 36/37.I've heard that rumor in the past.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

_Im not trying to be mean or anything but i work at a certian chain that deals with fishing merch and ppl like u make it hard to get through the day._ 
People like him? You mean the ones with $500 to burn in your store? The one who pays your wage? Those people?


_You come in and complain because other people r buying the things u want and we dont have it as if the whole world revolves arounf ur fishing schedule._
The world does not revolve around HIS schedule, but it seems reasonable to come into a fishing store, while it is open, during fishing season, and expect to find fishing hooks.

_Its fishing season!_ 
Yes it is. Maybe time keep things stocked up. Whatta ya think?

_If you r going to complain dont complain to the 16 year old working there either its n ot his fault complain to the managers._ 
He didn't complain to any 16 year old.

_The store i work at doesnt even know what is coming in untill the truck arrives. So again im not trying to b a downer but complaining about things like this is very irratating._ 
The store you work at should read how poorly you represent their company and fire you.
I know I would if I was your boss.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

> I wish they would build a bass pro or cabelas at 71 & 36/37.I've heard that rumor in the past.


Now that would be outstanding. I wish I had the extra 2 hours to drive to either of the ones that are close but just dont. Not to mention once I left either of those two stores my wife would probably divorce me. So maybe it is not such a good idea for them to put one any closer...lol


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

This is exactly why I prefer to shop at local owned small buisnesses as much as possible. The customer service is usualy much better. 9 times out of 10 if they don't have what you're looking for they will take the time to 
Order it for you. I would rather pay a little more at a place like norton or cheshire just for the conversations.
Even when it comes to grocery it tears me up to shop at the large chains.


----------



## troutdude (Jul 28, 2008)

One thing all the stores around Columbus seem to drop the ball on is ultra light tackle. You can't find a decent bait holder or other hook smaller than a #6 or maybe a #8 in any of the places that have been mentioned in this thread. No small floats either. Yet, we're within a one hour drive of all three of Ohio's trout streams. Including the Mad, where there aren't any bait shops in that area that I'm aware of. Why would you stock 4 lb test line but no small hooks to go with it?


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Bubbagon said:


> ... it seems reasonable to come into a fishing store, while it is open, during fishing season, and expect to find fishing hooks.


I think I just blew a snot bubble.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Gander usually beats out Dick's for me in both customer service and selection but their still pretty limited. I had a very similar shopping experience as streamstalker at Dick's in the Fairfield mall over a month ago. 

I recently ordered from Tackle Warehouse and gotta say that they even beat out BPS. They had all the stuff I wanted, even some nontypical very specialized stuff, had it in the right colors, cheaper, delivered right to my door and delivery was cheaper than what I would have paid in tax.


----------



## ajangsta04 (Aug 7, 2007)

I shop Gander Mountain very frequently. Mainly due to the fact that Dick's doesnt specialize in real outdoor/fishing gear. Dick's has great stuff for runners and athletes but not so much for fisherman. I also do drive out to Cabelas at least 3 times a year to stock up on hooks and other things that I need.

I am in the retail business and the whole idea of "can't know for sure until the truck gets here" is a load of BU!!SH!T. You have computers and can look up any information. I'm also a big fan of supporting local bait shops for live bait and information.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Since we're piling on, I went to that one place in Reynoldsburg on a Saturday in the middle of the day during their big spring fling promotional event. I had to wait about 20 minutes for the 1 person that was working in the fishing dept, and when he finally assisted me it wasn't much help. 

I get it, that there are things that happen. However, on what a retail chain would promote and expect to be one of their bigger Saturdays to have 1 salesman in the entire fishing dept for over an hour that I was there seemed ridiculous to me. 

As I stated previously, if I want to buy something now that I prefer to look at I'll go out to Buckeye(even though the drive is agravating). Otherwise, I will order it. Maybe there truly is a high demand for a high quality tackle supplier in the Columbus/Northern Franklin county area.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I still haven't forgiven Dicks for taking away Galyans. Galyans was awesome. You could paddle the yaks out back in the pond at the Easton store. Dicks shut it down right away and cited insurance reasons.
Galyans rules! Dicks drools!


----------



## jcotsmallie (Nov 1, 2009)

DaleM said:


> Now there's the smartest post I've read in this thread!



thats what me and my dad do alot

we go to casino we go to cabelas
we go cabelas we go to wheeling


----------



## TrapperZeke (Mar 4, 2005)

Yet another thing that gets me about Dicks...I rarely buy anything there, but had a gift card from Christmas to use. I saw a rod I figured would fit the bill in the Sunday circular, so went in and surprise, that item isn't available. Couldn't find the particular size/style hooks I wanted. Decided the only thing I'd take advantage of is the 2 for $10 special on Senkos. Guy ringing me up asks me not once, but 3 times if I want to start a Dicks Rewards card. One "no" should be enough, why do I have to explain that I don't shop here enough to want one? Then he rings me up and overcharges me. When I correct him, he can't put the credit back on the gift card and has to give me cash/change. Now that's the THIRD time in THREE shopping trips there that I've been overcharged at the register. I told him "THATS why I don't like to shop here!" Oh, and each time I corrected the overcharge, they couldn't locate the sale price and had to take my word for it. What the @#$! do you even have UPC codes for???


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

After reading this post I wish I could have my bait shop up and running right now! However, due to circumstances out of my hands, I will not be able to open one until next Spring. I have a good idea what the most wanted tackle is around here, and would make sure I order an item if someone suggests it. Just wish I could open it now after seeing posts like this...Also, Cabelas and Wheelings Downs, that makes for an awesome day! I just might have to do that soon. Love Wheeling downs...


----------

